# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  SK Bot

## lyan123

Hey,

on d3scene there were the SK Bot 4 files leaked. After I had a little look on it, I noticed that the DLL "SKBOT4.dll" is the AHK DLL:

https://i.imgur.com/hgaMKaz.png

I find that really funny, because I remember that he claimed that he wrote everything from the scratch.
Can anyone who owns the bot verify that?

Thanks. Otherwise there is no wonder that it is detected and even more worse: You all got basically scammed.

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

google "ahkdll"
AutoHotkey_H
GitHub - HotKeyIt/ahkdll: AutoHotkey_H
_AutoHotkey_H adds functionality to original AutoHotkey and offers true multi-threading using NewThread() function or AutoHotkey.dll._
AutoHotkey.dll.

wtf?

----------


## pamanPMC

AutoHotkey.dll opens the world of AutoHotkey to other programming and scripting languages.
It allows multi-threading by loading a dll multiple times and using its exported functions as well as build-in features like Alias, CriticalObject and other.

You can use AutoHotkey in many other programming languages like C#, C++, VB, .Net, Python and many more by loading the dll or using COM Interface. For example you can run AutoHotkey scripts from Excel or Word macro as if it was a build-in feature.

----------


## SK Bot

:Smile: 



running any SCRIPTs with ahk will get you banned in a blink. But using its hook, will not.
@lyan123

----------


## SK Bot

you could spend months trying to crack my program, or just buy it; and save yourself time and effort  :Wink:

----------


## lyan123

> you could spend months trying to crack my program, or just buy it; and save yourself time and effort


Well, you seem not to be skilled enough to create a own thread and use the Windows RAWINPUT to get the keys.
Even my shitty priv bot does that. Using the AHK dll to have it more easy to copy paste the "original" ahk code in C is a poor thing man.

Again: I really really don't see ANY reason why you would use the AHK dll. Every image-recognition function can be written on your own, multi-threading is easy as **** and "hooking" the keys can just be done with RAWINPUT.

The fact that you use it gives me already enough information, that you are either not a experienced programmer, or you are to lazy to make your own stuff. In any way, you did not spend a lot time to write the bot and there is a high chance you just "re-wrote" the existing ahk-bots in C, which is very simple with the dll.

But I honestly didnt expect anything else here, on ownedcore.

----------


## SK Bot

> Well, you seem not to be skilled enough to create a own thread and use the Windows RAWINPUT to get the keys.
> Even my shitty priv bot does that. Using the AHK dll to have it more easy to copy paste the "original" ahk code in C is a poor thing man.
> 
> Again: I really really don't see ANY reason why you would use the AHK dll. Every image-recognition function can be written on your own, multi-threading is easy as **** and "hooking" the keys can just be done with RAWINPUT.
> 
> The fact that you use it gives me already enough information, that you are either not a experienced programmer, or you are to lazy to make your own stuff. In any way, you did not spend a lot time to write the bot and there is a high chance you just "re-wrote" the existing ahk-bots in C, which is very simple with the dll.
> 
> But I honestly didnt expect anything else here, on ownedcore.


That's cute  :Smile: 

Its easy to code my own bypass thread so the main program doesn't actually receive any keys, but I saw no point in doing it . 
maybe I'll do it since cute cakes just open the dll with a hex editor / Explorer and a have cute baby fit  :Wink:  (mad programing skills there btw, I am impressed  :Big Grin:  )

If you main window gets RAWINPUT it gets flagged, something i rather not do. I intentionally left it out so i can replace it if i never need to.

if you have ever used my bot, you will know ahk can't ever compare to it. Ask any of my users  :Wink: 

I have never know such an experienced mad skilled programmer like yourself who uses an explorer to try and crack a program. 
Either some next level shyt right there, or a desperate cake scraping for a few dollars  :Wink: 

I'll let you decide for yourself which you are.

----------


## SK Bot

have you ever seen an AHK bot do that ? 
average 85% accuracy with tracer on my main GM account, 3 seasons running  :Smile: 

you lucky if your 500$ membot can get you 60%

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

> running any SCRIPTs with ahk will get you banned in a blink. But using its hook, will not.
> @lyan123


impossible. like coward u got ban 5 time 10 days
very unprofesional code with no honor when making program to others u are script maker and lie for money

i shame to think when making program u can steal it and sell to idiots

skbot ban easy

----------


## SK Bot

> impossible. like coward u got ban 5 time 10 days
> very unprofesional code with no honor when making program to others u are script maker and lie for money
> 
> i shame to think when making program u can steal it and sell to idiots


cute  :Smile:  
first of all, getting banned is not cowardly, it is unfortunate ...
secondly, all accounts still active. I will let you watch via screen share or stream if you want  :Wink: 
Thirdly, Steal it from who ? no other program comes close ... if any other does, show me please  :Smile:  [Pls. No Noob training ground footage LOL] & i am the only bot to support ANY/ALL resolution. I cant steal code from my brain .. I;m pretty sure that counts as making it.
Fourthly, i make a pixel bot that i advertise as a pixel bot. No lie at all. I show real game play in my videos so users know and see exactly what they buy.
Fifty, what is a 'professional' code ? and what makes mine 'unprofesional with no honor' ?

I find you to be very entertaining  :Wink:  I like it

----------


## RenegadeRocky

haha, this old story  :gtfo: 
i told you to just make the KdbHook yourself already. hehe

they just don't quit. 
Mutha Fcking Op Bot, Is Mutha Fckign Op. 
Move on with your life please 'cute cakes'

*starting to sound like sk now :gusta:

nobody asking you to buy. Actually, please do not buy. I want to rape you badly when I see you in game  :Wink:

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

> cute  
> first of all, getting banned is not cowardly, it is unfortunate ...


*expensive ban bot seller*

----------


## SK Bot

Old post from a long time ago  :Wink:  (more than 3 weeks now ? lol)

Cute you went through all the effort to dig it up  :Wink: 

We had IN TOTAL about 35 users banned. Still the lowest still the safest  :Smile: 

when faced with no way out you just pull out old news and stick it together out of context  :Wink: 

Join my discord to talk to my users if you really want to know more about the bot

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

> Old post from a long time ago  (more than 3 weeks now ? lol)
> 
> Cute you went through all the effort to dig it up 
> 
> We had IN TOTAL about 35 users banned. Still the lowest still the safest


too many！ban bot seller

*xaim safest and better* :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TrainWreckHong

> too many！ban bot seller
> 
> *xaim safest and better*


HAHAHA good joke

Very good joke .. lol. have you ever used SK vs Xaim ? 
Have you SEEN HOW MANY X AIM BANS  ? 
I have 3 friends that bought Xaim, all were banned within 7 days. All changed to SK bot; this is our second time resubbing. in 5 days we will resub again. Maybe lifetime.

I have never met a Xaim user who tried sk and said x-aim is even HALF as accurate. both percentage accuracy and head shot accuracy.

i will never ever go back to X-Aim. I play to win; not feed other users free SR  :Wink:

----------


## SK Bot

> too many！ban bot seller
> 
> *xaim safest and better*



lol .. wtf ... 
please ... wtf .. LOL

you may be able to compare SK to Cf, or MAYBE even Chen's ... 

BUT please do not ever compare to Xaim .. @[email protected] ... is not even funny ...
they are not the same class ... I cannot ... 

That is just insulting, He can barely even speak English ... how do you think he codes ? In Chinese ? LO-OL

enough, please /// hehe  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 




> HAHAHA good joke
> 
> Very good joke .. lol. have you ever used SK vs Xaim ? 
> Have you SEEN HOW MANY X AIM BANS  ? 
> I have 3 friends that bought Xaim, all were banned within 7 days. All changed to SK bot; this is our second time resubbing. in 5 days we will resub again. Maybe lifetime.
> 
> I have never met a Xaim user who tried sk and said x-aim is even HALF as accurate. both percentage accuracy and head shot accuracy.
> 
> i will never ever go back to X-Aim. I play to win; not feed other users free SR


Thank-You for Your Continued Support. I greatly appreciate it.
*
User recieved an infraction for this post*

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

> HAHAHA good joke
> 
> Very good joke .. lol. have you ever used SK vs Xaim ? 
> Have you SEEN HOW MANY X AIM BANS  ? 
> I have 3 friends that bought Xaim, all were banned within 7 days. All changed to SK bot; this is our second time resubbing. in 5 days we will resub again. Maybe lifetime.
> 
> I have never met a Xaim user who tried sk and said x-aim is even HALF as accurate. both percentage accuracy and head shot accuracy.
> 
> i will never ever go back to X-Aim. I play to win; not feed other users free SR


hello sk bot why new account？

----------


## EvidenceAA

> hello sk bot why new account？


Says the guy who has created his Account this April  :Big Grin:  Dashie, is that you? Or is it maybe theboss1?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Did you get banned with SK-Bot 3 weeks ago and therefor have to bash other hacks now? 

Btw, I never got banned and going strong with SK-Bot  :Wink:

----------


## lyan123

> lol .. wtf ... 
> please ... wtf .. LOL
> 
> you may be able to compare SK to Cf, or MAYBE even Chen's ... 
> 
> BUT please do not ever compare to Xaim .. @[email protected] ... is not even funny ...
> they are not the same class ... I cannot ... 
> 
> That is just insulting, He can barely even speak English ... how do you think he codes ? In Chinese ? LO-OL
> ...


After all, you sound and write like a 13 years old french child in puberty. I would probably puke if I saw your code. If you want me to crack your shitty bot, just ask for it, I can dump your bullshit resource in 5 minutes decrypted. You really took the code from a crypter / RunPE, that's so cheap kiddo.

----------


## Eryx

I'll be watching this thread, and personal attacks/flaming/trolling will be "rewarded" with infractions or forum suspensions.
Keep it civilized!

----------


## KampfMuffin

> you could spend months trying to crack my program, or just buy it; and save yourself time and effort


.. or just use wireshark.

----------


## KampfMuffin

you can literlly crack (almost) any software with wireshark which has a simple http request, even small kiddos can do that

----------


## dashie

thanks god this scammer SKbot finally got banned on ownedcore I am happy now 

he got me 4 account banned and he also banned me on his discord and site after he mad when I reported him here

----------

